# it gehalt



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

wieso werden leute in der it Branche vorallem in Deutschland so wenig?
ich finde 60k durschnitts gehalt sehr wenig für jemanden der jahre lang studiert hat.
wieso ist der beruf hier immernocj nicht so wertgeschätzt wie in anderen ländern.
wenn ich lese machine learning engineer 60k durschnitt, kriege ich Demotivation. oder liege ich falsch


----------



## jhjh (5. Apr 2019)

Also 60k sind erstmal nicht wenig....


----------



## Thallius (5. Apr 2019)

5000 Euro im Monat als Einstiegsgehalt finde ich ziemlich gutes bleiben über 3000 Euro Netto über. Ehrlich gesagt brauche ich deutlich weniger Geld um wirklich gut zu Leben. Aber manche brauche eben ein tolles Auto und ein Riesen Haus....


----------



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> 5000 Euro im Monat als Einstiegsgehalt finde ich ziemlich gutes bleiben über 3000 Euro Netto über. Ehrlich gesagt brauche ich deutlich weniger Geld um wirklich gut zu Leben. Aber manche brauche eben ein tolles Auto und ein Riesen Haus....


Für das Verhältnis ist das wenig, 
Wenn man weiß dass man mehr verdienen kann.
Kann man dann über 100k hocharbeiten oder worauf kommt da an ?


----------



## Thallius (5. Apr 2019)

Ich will einfach mal ganz provokativ sagen. Wer über 100k verdienen will, der muss sich eben auch überdurchschnittlich angagieren. Mit der 8h täglich Arbeit nach Vorschrift kommt man da nur hin wenn man Beamter wird oder im öffentlichen Dienst arbeitet. Wenn man aber Spaß an der Arbeit hat und sich entsprechend einsetzt, dann rutscht man automatisch immer höher auf der Leiter und kann auch locker mehr als 100k verdienen nach ein paar Jahren.


----------



## httpdigest (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> ...oder worauf kommt da an ?


- ob du in einer Unternehmensberatung arbeitest oder nicht
- ob du in dem Unternehmen (oder in dem Kundenprojekt) noch andere Rollen einnimmst als "nur" Entwickler
- wie sehr du dich anderweitig für das Unternehmen engagierst und Mehrwert für das Unternehmen bietest (Vertrieb/Kundenakquisition ist z.B. sehr gut bezahlt)
- wie viele Jahre Berufserfahrung du hast (wie lange du nun studierst oder nicht ist völlig egal)
- wie du dich generell gibst und wie gut deine "Soft Skills" sind
- wie gut du verhandeln kannst
- die aktuelle finanzielle Situation des Unternehmens, in welchem du arbeitest
- ob du ein SAP-Berater oder COBOL-Entwickler bist (Java ist aufgrund des hohen Angebots eher im unteren Gehaltsbereich)
- der Unterschied zwischen Nachfrage und Angebot bestimmt wie immer den Preis

Es hängt auch von dem Gehaltsmodell ab. Erwarte nicht, dass du Festgehalt von €100K bekommen wirst. Viel wird gerade in den Unternehmensberatungen heute mit variablen Umsatzbeteiligungen gemacht.


----------



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> - ob du in einer Unternehmensberatung arbeitest oder nicht
> - ob du in dem Unternehmen (oder in dem Kundenprojekt) noch andere Rollen einnimmst als "nur" Entwickler
> - wie sehr du dich anderweitig für das Unternehmen engagierst und Mehrwert für das Unternehmen bietest (Vertrieb/Kundenakquisition ist z.B. sehr gut bezahlt)
> - wie viele Jahre Berufserfahrung du hast (wie lange du nun studierst oder nicht ist völlig egal)
> ...


Ich will mich auf Consulting fokussieren im Bereich ai oder Data Science oder machine learning Entwickler und dafür werde ich bald phyton Lenen und r. 
Aber ich finde die Bezahlung relativ unpassend.
100k ist schon mein Ziel aber in Deutschland Ost das unmöglich fast, außer vllt in Schweiz.
It Leute sidn unterbezahlt und wandern alle aus


----------



## mrBrown (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> 100k ist schon mein Ziel aber in Deutschland Ost das unmöglich fast, außer vllt in Schweiz.
> It Leute sidn unterbezahlt und wandern alle aus


Wenn man mit fast 100k noch unterbezahlt ist, wäre ich grad ziemlich gern unterbezahlt...


----------



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man mit fast 100k noch unterbezahlt ist, wäre ich grad ziemlich gern unterbezahlt...


Ne aber 60k meien ich als jemand der drei Jahre im Beruf tätig ist


----------



## jhjh (5. Apr 2019)

> Ne aber 60k meien ich als jemand der drei Jahre im Beruf tätig ist


Ich glaube viele wären froh wenn man nach 3 Jahren Berufserfahrung 60k bekommen würde!


----------



## Thallius (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will mich auf Consulting fokussieren im Bereich ai oder Data Science oder machine learning Entwickler und dafür werde ich bald phyton Lenen und r.
> Aber ich finde die Bezahlung relativ unpassend.
> 100k ist schon mein Ziel aber in Deutschland Ost das unmöglich fast, außer vllt in Schweiz.
> It Leute sidn unterbezahlt und wandern alle aus



Ohne Dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber um 100k zu verdienen fehlt es Dir im Moment erst einmal an guter Rechtschreibung. Es ist auch eine Frage des persönlichen Anspruchs sich die Mühe zu geben sich richtig auszudrücken. Wem es schon zu viel Aufwand ist sich diese Mühe machen, der wird es auch im Job nicht weit bringen...


----------



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ohne Dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber um 100k zu verdienen fehlt es Dir im Moment erst einmal an guter Rechtschreibung. Es ist auch eine Frage des persönlichen Anspruchs sich die Mühe zu geben sich richtig auszudrücken. Wem es schon zu viel Aufwand ist sich diese Mühe machen, der wird es auch im Job nicht weit bringen...


stimmt nicht ! es ist ein unterschied zwischen privat und buisiness !


----------



## Tarrew (5. Apr 2019)

Business  Schwer zu glauben, dass du das Rechtschreib-Niveau nach Feierabend so stark abfällen lässt.

Aber erlich, wenn du viel verdienen willst, mach dich als Consultant selbstständig, da lassen sich relativ schnell Tagessätze von 1.000€ erreichen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

Tarrew hat gesagt.:


> Business  Schwer zu glauben, dass du das Rechtschreib-Niveau nach Feierabend so stark abfällen lässt.
> 
> Aber erlich, wenn du viel verdienen willst, mach dich als Consultant selbstständig, da lassen sich relativ schnell Tagessätze von 1.000€ erreichen.


lol hahah du redest so als ob du eine menge Erfahrung hast.


----------



## mihe7 (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich lese machine learning engineer 60k durschnitt, kriege ich Demotivation. oder liege ich falsch


Wenn Dein Motivation aus Geld besteht, liegst Du in meinen Augen sowieso falsch.

100 Kiloeuro liegt teilweise über dem Gehalt eines GmbH-Geschäftsführers. Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Dein Motivation aus Geld besteht, liegst Du in meinen Augen sowieso falsch.
> 
> 100 Kiloeuro liegt teilweise über dem Gehalt eines GmbH-Geschäftsführers. Denk mal darüber nach.


ne. aber man will doch artgerecht bezahlt werden. Mach mal einen Job für 8,50 aus Leidenschaft. Sorry aner man muss da auch das Geld in betracht ziehen. und mit Geschäftsführer muss nicht unbedingt sein . It-projekt Manager kriegen genau so viel.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Kann man dann über 100k hocharbeiten oder worauf kommt da an ?


Es kommt darauf an, ob deine Arbeit 100k wert ist. Wenn ja, wird man es dir zahlen, ansonsten nur dann, wenn es dir gelingt, vorzutäuschen, sie sei 100k wert. Das ist auf längere Sicht aber schwierig und endet gerne auch mal im BurnOut. Man sollte den Stressfaktor nicht unterschätzen, wenn man seinen Aufgaben eigentlich nicht gewachsen ist.


Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> ich finde 60k durschnitts gehalt sehr wenig für jemanden der jahre lang studiert hat.


Na ja, das Studium finde ich da nicht besonders relevant. Einem Sanitärtechniker, der meine Toilettenspülung kurzfristig in Ordnung bringt, zahle ich gerne einen hohen Betrag. Bei einem Literaturwissenschaftler würde ich da eher zögern. Der Wert deiner Arbeit hat nichts damit zu tun, ob oder wie lange du studiert hast, sondern welchen Nutzen sie deinem Arbeitgeber und dessen Kunden bringt. Also: was bringt deine Arbeit deinem Arbeitgeber, so dass es sich für ihn lohnt, dir 40k mehr zu zahlen, als einem 60k-Kollegen? Begründe das doch mal.


Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> ne. aber man will doch artgerecht bezahlt werden. Mach mal einen Job für 8,50 aus Leidenschaft. Sorry aner man muss da auch das Geld in betracht ziehen. und mit Geschäftsführer muss nicht unbedingt sein . It-projekt Manager kriegen genau so viel.


Was hat ein 60k-Job jetzt mit 8,50 Stundenlohn zu tun? Außerdem geht das am Problem vorbei. Ohne Leidenschaft ist es ziemlich schwierig, so gut zu werden, dass man den Nutzen bringt, der 100k wert ist.


----------



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Es kommt darauf an, ob deine Arbeit 100k wert ist. Wenn ja, wird man es dir zahlen, ansonsten nur dann, wenn es dir gelingt, vorzutäuschen, sie sei 100k wert. Das ist auf längere Sicht aber schwierig und endet gerne auch mal im BurnOut. Man sollte den Stressfaktor nicht unterschätzen, wenn man seinen Aufgaben eigentlich nicht gewachsen ist.
> 
> Na ja, das Studium finde ich da nicht besonders relevant. Einem Sanitärtechniker, der meine Toilettenspülung kurzfristig in Ordnung bringt, zahle ich gerne einen hohen Betrag. Bei einem Literaturwissenschaftler würde ich da eher zögern. Der Wert deiner Arbeit hat nichts damit zu tun, ob oder wie lange du studiert hast, sondern welchen Nutzen sie deinem Arbeitgeber und dessen Kunden bringt. Also: was bringt deine Arbeit deinem Arbeitgeber, so dass es sich für ihn lohnt, dir 40k mehr zu zahlen, als einem 60k-Kollegen? Begründe das doch mal.
> 
> Was hat ein 60k-Job jetzt mit 8,50 Stundenlohn zu tun? Außerdem geht das am Problem vorbei. Ohne Leidenschaft ist es ziemlich schwierig, so gut zu werden, dass man den Nutzen bringt, der 100k wert ist.


die Leidenschaft ist ja da sehr sogar aber das Problem ist, man muss selber wissen dass man soviel wert ist. Wenn ich soviel wert bin wieso soll ich dann noch für 60k arbeiten wenn ich 100k verdienen kann. Darum geht es mir. Es geht um Weiterbildung im beruf und dass man entsprechend bezahlt wird. Ich bin halt jemand der viel arbeiten kann, aber dafür will man den wert. Ich setzt mich dch nicht 8 stunden lang hin für einen 40k Job und porgrammiere etwas und mache mein rücken kaputt und die Firma geiert rum mich mehr zu zahlen. Man muss das aus Gesundheitlicher Perspektive betrachten. Programmierer sollten mehr ezahlt werden als 50k als einstieg. Wer anders sieht, soll mal nach Amerika gehen. Die leute kriegen da 100k bei einem Standard it bzw 70-80k.

Ihr versteht was ich meine denke ich mal jetzt


----------



## Meniskusschaden (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> wieso soll ich dann noch für 60k arbeiten wenn ich 100k verdienen kann.


Wo ist dann das Problem? Wenn du 100k verdienen kannst, dann mach das doch einfach.


----------



## mrBrown (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> die Leidenschaft ist ja da sehr sogar aber das Problem ist, man muss selber wissen dass man soviel wert ist. Wenn ich soviel wert bin wieso soll ich dann noch für 60k arbeiten wenn ich 100k verdienen kann. Darum geht es mir. Es geht um Weiterbildung im beruf und dass man entsprechend bezahlt wird. Ich bin halt jemand der viel arbeiten kann, aber dafür will man den wert.


Schätzt du dich ganz realistisch so ein, dass du 100k „wert“ bist oder innerhalb der nächsten Jahre mal sein wirst?



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich setzt mich dch nicht 8 stunden lang hin für einen 40k Job und porgrammiere etwas und mache mein rücken kaputt und die Firma geiert rum mich mehr zu zahlen. Man muss das aus Gesundheitlicher Perspektive betrachten.


Deine Argumentation geht völlig nach hinten los.
Mit fällt auf Anhieb ein Duzend Jobs ein, die Gesundheitlich deutlich belastender und keine Leidenschaft sind. Wenn man danach geht, dürften Informatiker eher am unteren Ende der Lohnspanne verdienen.



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Programmierer sollten mehr ezahlt werden als 50k als einstieg. Wer anders sieht, soll mal nach Amerika gehen. Die leute kriegen da 100k bei einem Standard it bzw 70-80k.


Dort sind Lebenskosten auch oft deutlich anders. Reine Gehälter sind innerhalb einer Stadt gut vergleichbar, aber schon bei München vs Kleinstadt im Osten scheitert das, und erst Recht bei D. vs. USA (was dabei oft San Francisco meint).


----------



## mihe7 (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich soviel wert bin wieso soll ich dann noch für 60k arbeiten wenn ich 100k verdienen kann.


Tja, wenn... und warum nur 100k?



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Wer anders sieht, soll mal nach Amerika gehen. Die leute kriegen da 100k bei einem Standard it bzw 70-80k.


Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung, die Du da aufstellst: oh, der Ami verdient umgerechnet(!) 70-80k. 

Das lässt sich - wenn überaupt - nur sehr schwer vergleichen und schon gar nicht einfach mit einem umgerechneten Jahresgehalt. Mal als Beispiel: haben die Leute Sozialversicherungsleistungen wie bei uns? Genießen sie Kündigungsschutz? Haben die Amis ein Krankenversicherungssystem wie bei uns? Haben sie 30 Urlaubstage und wie viele davon können sie nehmen? Wie sieht es mit der Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall aus? Und, und, und. Wenn der Ami Kinder hat, wer zahlt die Schule, wer die Uni? Ach ja, da werden ja ein paar Zigtausend pro Semester fällig. Aber: der Ami verdient ja 10-20k mehr als wir. OMG.

Ich gebe Dir aber in einem Punkt Recht: die Bezahlung in D ist allgemein zu gering. In der Zeit zwischen 2000 und 2013 haben sich die Reallöhne nach unten entwickelt, statt nach oben - im Durchschnitt. In der Zeit gab es auch Gewinner, vor allem der öffentliche Sektor (Tarifbeschäftigte).


----------



## jhjh (5. Apr 2019)

> Ich setzt mich dch nicht 8 stunden lang hin für einen 40k Job und porgrammiere etwas und mache mein rücken kaputt und die Firma geiert rum mich mehr zu zahlen.


Wenn dir niemand deine 100k zahlen, weil sie "deinen Wert" nicht anerkennen oder "zu geizig" sind,  dann solltest du villeicht was eigenes auf die Beine stellen. Dort kannst du theoretisch soviel verdienen wie du willst...


----------



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

jhjh hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dir niemand deine 100k zahlen, weil sie "deinen Wert" nicht anerkennen oder "zu geizig" sind,  dann solltest du villeicht was eigenes auf die Beine stellen. Dort kannst du theoretisch soviel verdienen wie du willst...


Ne oder wechseln, als was arbeitet ihr eigentlich? Ihr seid doch alles Programmierer? Seid ihr im Beruf tätig damit oder hobbymässig?


----------



## Tarrew (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> lol hahah du redest so als ob du eine menge Erfahrung hast.


 
Nicht weil ich selbst einer bin, aber in der Firma wo ich arbeite, laufen hunderte von den Beratern / Consultants / Leiharbeiten oder wie man Sie nennen möchte rum. Und in meiner Abteilung gibts auch 2 ehemalige selbstständige Externe, also die Zahlen sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen  Einen Externen von IBM für einen Tag ausleihen kostet z. B. deutlich mehr als 1.000€.
Aber als Selbstständiger hat man auch mehr Kosten für Krankenversicherung, muss selbst für die Rente vorsorgen etc. Mit einem Stundenlohn von 40€ oder so kommt man da vermutlich nicht weit.

Ich hab meine Zweifel, dass es eine Firma gibt, die für einen mehr oder weniger frischen Informatiker mit 3-5 Jahren Berufserfahrung einen sechsstelligen Betrag ausgibt. In 15 Jahren, falls du mal in leitender Position arbeiten solltest vielleicht  Viel Glück auf jeden Fall.


----------



## mrBrown (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ne oder wechseln


Wohin wechseln? In nahezu allen anderen Bereichen wird man weniger verdienen...



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> als was arbeitet ihr eigentlich? Ihr seid doch alles Programmierer? Seid ihr im Beruf tätig damit oder hobbymässig?


„Programmierer“ würde ich es nicht nennen, weder im Hobby noch im Beruf (dafür umfasst das zu viel anderes als programmieren).
Arbeiten tu ich an 'ner Hochschule, und mach da so alles von Projektentwicklung bis zu Mitarbeit in Lehrveranstaltungen...


----------



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

Tarrew hat gesagt.:


> Nicht weil ich selbst einer bin, aber in der Firma wo ich arbeite, laufen hunderte von den Beratern / Consultants / Leiharbeiten oder wie man Sie nennen möchte rum. Und in meiner Abteilung gibts auch 2 ehemalige selbstständige Externe, also die Zahlen sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen  Einen Externen von IBM für einen Tag ausleihen kostet z. B. deutlich mehr als 1.000€.
> Aber als Selbstständiger hat man auch mehr Kosten für Krankenversicherung, muss selbst für die Rente vorsorgen etc. Mit einem Stundenlohn von 40€ oder so kommt man da vermutlich nicht weit.
> 
> Ich hab meine Zweifel, dass es eine Firma gibt, die für einen mehr oder weniger frischen Informatiker mit 3-5 Jahren Berufserfahrung einen sechsstelligen Betrag ausgibt. In 15 Jahren, falls du mal in leitender Position arbeiten solltest vielleicht  Viel Glück auf jeden Fall.


Wie viel verdient man bei deiner Firma als it consultant ?


----------



## mrBrown (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Wie viel verdient man bei deiner Firma als it consultant ?


In meinem Umfeld kommen die 60k als Gehalt für Consultants im Schnitt gut hin, externe Kunden zahlen dann nen Tagessatz im Bereich der genannten 1000 als unteres Limit


----------



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> In meinem Umfeld kommen die 60k als Gehalt für Consultants im Schnitt gut hin, externe Kunden zahlen dann nen Tagessatz im Bereich der genannten 1000 als unteres Limit


Ja okay, als software Entwickler bekommt man mehr oder wie ?


----------



## mrBrown (5. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ja okay, als software Entwickler bekommt man mehr oder wie ?


In meinem Umfeld sind die meisten Consultant im Bereich Softwareentwicklung tätig.


Wenn’s dir nur um das Gehalt geht: nimm den Gehaltsrechner von Stackoverflow und finde die Kombination, die das höchste Gehalt bietet...


----------



## Heyoka955 (5. Apr 2019)

https://t3n.de/news/stack-overflow-tool-entwickler-858868/

Genau meine Aussage !!!


----------



## mrBrown (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> https://t3n.de/news/stack-overflow-tool-entwickler-858868/
> 
> Genau meine Aussage !!!


Das man in Berlin weniger verdient als in San Francisco bestreitet niemand.
Das man das trotzdem nicht vergleichen kann bestreitet aber auch niemand.


In SF gibt man aber auch mal locker das dreifache für die Miete aus (und bei allen anderen Kosten sieht’s ähnlich aus...), das man dann entsprechend mehr verdient ist selbstverständlich:





						Berlin-San-Francisco-silicon-valley-startup-infografik | t3n – digital pioneers
					

Berlin-San-Francisco-silicon-valley-startup-infografik




					t3n.de
				




1-Zimmer-Wohnung: 800€ vs 3.000€


----------



## Devanther (6. Apr 2019)

Was verdient ein Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung nach der Ausbildung?

Verdient ein Informatiker oder ein Wirtschaftsinformatiker  mehr?


----------



## JCODA (6. Apr 2019)

> *Wie viel kann ich als Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung später verdienen?*
> Das durchschnittliche Monatsgehalt nach der abgeschlossenen Ausbildung liegt bei 2700 Euro brutto. Im öffentlichen Dienst steigst du im ersten Berufsjahr in die sogenannte Entgeltgruppe 5 ein, und verdienst 2249 Euro im Monat. Mit einem Job bei der chemischen Industrie sind es im ersten Jahr nach Ausbildungsabschluss 3007 Euro brutto monatlich.











						Ausbildung finden – Tausende freie Lehrstellen auf Ausbildung.de
					

Ausbildung finden anhand von tausenden freien Ausbildungsplätzen. Mache jetzt den Berufscheck und finde heraus, welcher Beruf zu dir passt.




					www.ausbildung.de


----------



## httpdigest (6. Apr 2019)

Es hängt halt, wie gesagt, von der Gegend ab, von dem Unternehmen, von der Gehaltspolitik des Unternehmens, von der aktuellen Wirtschaftslage im Allgemeinen und im Speziellen im Unternehmen, was gerade gebraucht wird, was du mitbringst (hauptsächlich Berufserfahrung), etc.

Und die Bezeichnungen "Informatiker" und "Wirtschaftsinformatiker" sind lediglich Bezeichnungen für Studienfächer. Auch, wenn man annehmen kann, dass ein "Wirtschafts"-informatiker im Allgemeinen bessere Kenntnisse der Wirtschaftswissenschaften hat, habe ich noch niemals auch nur ein einziges Mal erlebt oder davon gehört, dass man die wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Dinge auch nur ansatzweise benötigt hat. Als Entwickler bist du viel mehr in der Domäne des jeweiligen Unternehmens, für das du arbeitest. Man füllt also keine Betriebsabrechnungsbögen aus. Und BWL oder auch Projektmanagement gibt es in vielen Curricula auch für "normale" Informatiker.

Es wird niemand sagen: "Oh, sie sind ja nur Informatiker und nicht Wirtschaftsinformatiker. Wären sie nur mal Wirtschaftsinformatiker, dann würden sie mehr verdienen." (oder umgekehrt)

Sucht euch verdammt nochmal die Studienrichtungen und Berufe aus, die euch Spaß machen! Das ist das allerallerwichtigste. Das Geld kommt dann von alleine, wenn ihr in dem, was ihr tut, aufgeht und das ausstrahlt und dadurch wahrgenommen werdet und Chancen bekommt.
Einen Beruf oder eine Studienrichtung wegen des Geldes einzuschlagen, ist meiner Meinung nach die _falscheste_ Entscheidung, die man im Leben treffen kann. Denn, wenn ihr diesen Beruf dann nicht gerne ausübt, dann merkt man das und ihr habt es vermutlich auch schwer, gegen andere Mitbewerber zu bestehen, die diesen Beruf eben aus Leidenschaft ausgewählt haben und somit viiiieeel effektiver und motivierter gelernt haben als ihr.

Außerdem ist die Studienrichtung nur eine von vielen Einstiegstüren in ein Unternehmen. Von dort aus geht es beliebig weiter. Niemand wird sagen "Nein, das können sie nicht, sie haben ja vor 5 Jahren nur 'Wirtschaftsinformatik' studiert."


----------



## Devanther (6. Apr 2019)

Was findet ihr interessanter Informatik oder Wirtschaftsinformatik?
Das ist wohl die wichtigste Frage.


----------



## Xyz1 (6. Apr 2019)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Auch, wenn man annehmen kann, dass ein "Wirtschafts"-informatiker im Allgemeinen bessere Kenntnisse der Wirtschaftswissenschaften hat, habe ich noch niemals auch nur ein einziges Mal erlebt oder davon gehört, dass man die wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Dinge auch nur ansatzweise benötigt hat


Ich würde das aber nicht pauschalisierend ausschließen. Es wär durchaus möglich, dass auf einige Inhalte des "BWLer" zurückgegriffen wird. Na gut, ich werde später vielleicht nicht nach der Lieferkette bis hin zur Wertschöpfung im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit und Sozialverantwortung eines holzverarbeitenden Unternehmens mit vielen Zulieferern gefragt, aber schaden kann dieses Wissen ja auch nicht.
Wichtig ist eben, wie Du schon schreibtest, wenn a die Einnahmen sind und b die Ausgaben sind, dann sollte a < b auf Dauer nicht gelten...


----------



## httpdigest (6. Apr 2019)

Ich habe hier nichts pauschalisiert. Ich habe nur die schwache Aussage getroffen, dass _meiner Meinung_/_meiner Erfahrung_ _nach_ die Spezialisierung in der Studienrichtung bei Informatik im Beruf irrelevant wird.
Auch habe ich zwar nie Einnahmen und Ausgaben in Beziehung gebracht, wie du es schreibst, aber Einnahmen > Ausgaben sollte wohl sicherlich auf Dauer gelten, ja.


----------



## mihe7 (6. Apr 2019)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> habe ich noch niemals auch nur ein einziges Mal erlebt oder davon gehört, dass man die wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Dinge auch nur ansatzweise benötigt hat.


Es ist zwar nicht so, dass das ständig der Fall wäre aber in regelmäßigen Abständen kommt mir das durchaus unter: Deckungsbeitragsrechnung, Kostenkalkulation, Schnittstellen zu FiBu- und Fakturasystemen, üble Steuerberechnungen (die Regelungen sind teilweise so kompliziert, dass die Unternemen separate Vereinbarungen mit den Finanzämtern treffen), um mal ein paar Dinge zu nennen. Auch habe ich öfter mit Buchhaltern und Steuerberatern zu tun. Wenn Du denen mit einem umgangssprachlichen "steuerfrei" statt einem "nicht steuerbar" kommst, reißen die Dir fast die Rübe runter. Abgesehen davon gibt es natürlich auch Überschneidungen, z. B. Operations Research.


----------



## White_Fox (6. Apr 2019)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe nur die schwache Aussage getroffen, dass _meiner Meinung_/_meiner Erfahrung_ _nach_ die Spezialisierung in der Studienrichtung bei Informatik im Beruf irrelevant wird.


Ich würde so weit gehen und das auf so ziemlich alle Studiengänge ausweiten. (Die Studiengänge, die von vornherein nichts erwerbstaugliches vermitteln, lasse ich mal außen vor, auch wenn dies für diese schon per Definition gilt.)

Ich hab viele Leute kennengelernt die mal etwas studiert haben, später was ganz Anderes gemacht haben. Ich selber mache auch etwas, daß mit meinem Studium so gut wie nichts zu tun hatte. Aber glücklicherweise ist man als E-Techniker ja zu allem zu gebrauchen (jedenfalls ist das so allgemein und so breit gefächert daß niemand ungläubig fragt wenn man nicht gerade Flugzeugtriebwerke konstruieren will).

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und die These aufstellen, daß Spezialisierungen eher schaden, zumindest am Anfang. Wir hatten einen Studiengang "Umwelttechnik", im Wesentlichen eine Mischung aus Energietechnik (was ja eine Spezialisierung aus der E-Technik ist) und Maschinenbau. Die Leute haben nichtmal in Firmen, die Windkraftanlagen herstellen, Arbeit gefunden. Diese Firmen wollten lieber richtige Maschinenbauer haben.

Mal noch was anderes zum Ursprungsthema:


Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will mich auf Consulting fokussieren im Bereich ai oder Data Science oder machine learning Entwickler und dafür werde ich bald phyton Lenen und r.


Was glaubst du eigentlich, wieviele Leute in Phyton programmieren können? Meinst du, wer schon programmieren kann, wird mit R größere Probleme haben? Und warum sollte dir jemand viel Geld dafür zahlen, nur weil du das kannst?

Ich werde auch nie verstehen, wie man als Absolvent (hast du mit dem Studium eigentlich schon angefangen?) gleich in die Beratung gehen kann. Von einem Berater würde ich u.a. Erfahrung in dem erwarten, worin er mich beraten will. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund für den miesen Ruf der Branche.

Ich finde zwar auch, daß die Löhne in D allgemein zu niedrig sind (dafür haben wir als Ausgleich in Europa aber einen der höchsten Steuersätze) trotzdem vergisst du eins: Auch ein Arbeitsverhältnis ist ein schlichtes Tauschgeschäft. Du hast was zu verkaufen (im schlechtesten Fall nur deine Zeit, im besseren auch noch Erfahrung und Wissen und andere Dinge) und willst, daß wer anders dafür zahlt. Einfach nur der Hochschulabschluß ist eigentlich nichts wert, zumindest heute nicht mehr. Zu Recht, nach der bedauerlichen Entwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Heyoka955 (6. Apr 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde so weit gehen und das auf so ziemlich alle Studiengänge ausweiten. (Die Studiengänge, die von vornherein nichts erwerbstaugliches vermitteln, lasse ich mal außen vor, auch wenn dies für diese schon per Definition gilt.)
> 
> Ich hab viele Leute kennengelernt die mal etwas studiert haben, später was ganz Anderes gemacht haben. Ich selber mache auch etwas, daß mit meinem Studium so gut wie nichts zu tun hatte. Aber glücklicherweise ist man als E-Techniker ja zu allem zu gebrauchen (jedenfalls ist das so allgemein und so breit gefächert daß niemand ungläubig fragt wenn man nicht gerade Flugzeugtriebwerke konstruieren will).
> 
> ...


Worauf kommt es denn letztendlich an würde mich interessieren um so einen Gehalt erstehen zu können.
Ich wollte nicht den Eindruck machen dass falls ich meinen Bachelor habe direkt 100k verdienen möchte aber ich fidne es ungerecht 5 Jahre nachdem ich in ner Firma arbeite und mein Einstiegsgehalt dennoch 50k beträgt.
Das muss doch jeder zustimmen?


----------



## Heyoka955 (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Worauf kommt es denn letztendlich an würde mich interessieren um so einen Gehalt erstehen zu können.
> Ich wollte nicht den Eindruck machen dass falls ich meinen Bachelor habe direkt 100k verdienen möchte aber ich fidne es ungerecht 5 Jahre nachdem ich in ner Firma arbeite und mein Einstiegsgehalt dennoch 50k beträgt.
> Das muss doch jeder zustimmen?


Ich weiß nicht wo ihr lebt aber ich habe das große Glück zwischen zwei grossstäden zu leben m. Düsseldorf und Köln.
Im Studium kriegt man eh nix mehr wirklich gebacken.
Deswegen hab ich mich für reine info entschieden, denn Spezialisierung sind oft 50/50.


----------



## Javinner (6. Apr 2019)

Auf jeden Fall eine unterhaltsame Unterhaltung.. Man ist enttäuscht über den Verdienst, welchen man erst dann hätte, wenn man qualifiziert dafür, sprich Kenntnisse + Arbeitserfahrung, wäre. Aber ich will dir an der Stelle nicht den Wind aus den Segel nehmen, schau dir Zuckerberg an, ohne ein Studium doch schon weit gekommen, oder? In dem Sinn, viel Erfolg


----------



## Meniskusschaden (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Das muss doch jeder zustimmen?


Nein. Auch bei 50k muss die Leistung passen. Auch wenn es dir wenig erscheint, diesen Betrag zu bekommen, so ist es doch ziemlich viel, wenn man es zahlen muss. Dafür will man dann schon etwas bekommen.



Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Worauf kommt es denn letztendlich an würde mich interessieren um so einen Gehalt erstehen zu können.


Wenn du einen Job hast, musst du in Vorleistung gehen und mehr bringen, als man dir zahlt. Und das eben so lange, bis du bei 100k angekommen bist.


----------



## Tarrew (6. Apr 2019)

Hast du eigentlich eine Idee was du mit deinen 100k machen willst? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du bis jetzt noch gar kein Geld verdient und weißt vllt. garnicht, dass auch deutlich weniger reicht?

Nach 2 Jahren im Job gehöre ich offensichtlich auch zu den Unterbezahlten  Trotzdem hab ich eine schicke Wohnung, fahre ein gutes Auto, mache regelmäßig Urlaub und komme ganz bequem über die Runden. Und nein, ich wohne nicht in irgendeinem kleinen Dorf wo man vllt. nur 300€ Warmmiete zahlt 

Gibt echt Wichtigeres als einen sechsstelligen Betrag auf dem Tagesgeldkonto, aber gut, das ist dann wohl Ansichtssache.


----------



## White_Fox (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Worauf kommt es denn letztendlich an würde mich interessieren um so einen Gehalt erstehen zu können.


Wenn es darauf die eine konkrete Antwort gäbe, würden hier nicht so viele schreiben sie seien unterbezahlt.




Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte nicht den Eindruck machen dass falls ich meinen Bachelor habe direkt 100k verdienen möchte aber ich fidne es ungerecht 5 Jahre nachdem ich in ner Firma arbeite und mein Einstiegsgehalt dennoch 50k beträgt.
> Das muss doch jeder zustimmen?


Verabschiede dich erstmal von diesem Schwachsinn, den gewisse Autoren in den Medien verbreiten. Da werden oft völlig unrealistische Summen genannt. Und dann schau dir einfach mal an, wieviele Leute heute studieren. Es gab mal Zeiten, da haben vielleicht 5% aller Schulabgänger (oder so ähnlich) studiert, heute sind es etwa 50%. Auch wenn da viel Bullshitterei dabei ist, so sind es auch in den MINT-Fächern nicht gerade wenige. Dies ist übrigens ein Grund, warum Handwerker teilweise mehr verdienen als so mancher Studierter und warum solche Phatasiegehälter propagiert werden.

Und wenn du schon etwas Ahnung hast und dir so einige Stellenausschreibungen ansiehst, merkst du auch, daß vielfach eigentlich gar kein Studierter nötig wäre. Wie gesagt, ich bin da fachfremd, kein Informatiker, aber wer Informatik studiert hat und am Ende nur noch programmiert hat m.E. etwas grundlegend falsch gemacht. Du brauchst ja auch keine Differenzialgleichungen, Feldberechnungen und mußt nix auslegen können um eine Platine zusammenzulöten oder eine Anlage zu errichten.


----------



## Xyz1 (6. Apr 2019)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> schau dir Zuckerberg an


Nicht nur Zuckerberg, die 10 "großen" haben alle ihr Studium abgebrochen, aber mit dem wichtigen Unterschied, dass sie das ohnehin schon konnten. Das heißt, die Lehrinhalte konnten nicht vermittelt werden.


Tarrew hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du bis jetzt noch gar kein Geld verdient und weißt vllt. garnicht, dass auch deutlich weniger reicht


Leider einer dieser Sätze, die ich nicht ausstehen kann. Ich kann Leute verstehen, wenn sie über Einkommen nicht frei verfügen können. 
In der ehm. DDR gab es s. g. Enteignungen - das hatte aber nicht lange funktioniert.


----------



## Tarrew (6. Apr 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Leider einer dieser Sätze, die ich nicht ausstehen kann. Ich kann Leute verstehen, wenn sie über Einkommen nicht frei verfügen können.
> In der ehm. DDR gab es s. g. Enteignungen - das hatte aber nicht lange funktioniert.


Das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Er wird ja aller Voraussicht nach über sein Einkommen frei verfügen können. Ob er dann über 50k oder 100k frei verfügt sei mal dahingestellt.
Was das jetzt mit Enteignungen in der ehem. DDR zu tun hat, ergibt sich mir noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Javinner (6. Apr 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann Leute verstehen, wenn sie über Einkommen nicht frei verfügen können.


Hier geht es aber darum, dass einer sich ein Hähnchen schmecken lassen will, ohne es vorher gefangen zu haben


----------



## Xyz1 (6. Apr 2019)

Tarrew hat gesagt.:


> Was das jetzt mit Enteignungen in der ehem. DDR zu tun hat, ergibt sich mir noch nicht so ganz.


Weil jedem ein angemessenes Gehalt (das seine Grundbedürfnisse deckt) zu zuteilen, Planwirtschaft ist. Aber Du hast darüber ja nicht zu entscheiden. Also bitte locker bleiben.


----------



## Javinner (6. Apr 2019)

Wer spricht denn hier von Planwirtschaft?! DDR-What?


----------



## Xyz1 (6. Apr 2019)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> dass einer auf sich ein Hähnchen schmecken lassen will, ohne es vorher gefangen zu haben


Fliegt ja auch davon, wenn man dieses erlegen muss.


----------



## Javinner (6. Apr 2019)

Was würdest du tun, wärst du ein Hähnchen


----------



## Tarrew (6. Apr 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Weil jedem ein angemessenes Gehalt (das seine Grundbedürfnisse deckt) zu zuteilen, Planwirtschaft ist. Aber Du hast darüber ja nicht zu entscheiden. Also bitte locker bleiben.


Ich wüsste nicht wo ich angedeutet haben sollte ihm sein Gehalt vorschreiben zu wollen. Und ganz locker bin ich übrigens auch, Bayern führt 2:0 

Aber bevor ich angefangen hab selbst zu arbeiten, hätte ich auch gedacht, dass zum Beispiel 3k Netto monatlich richtig wenig sind und mir sowas nie reichen würde. Und man stellt erst später fest, dass es eigentlich garnicht schlecht ist.
Es muss nicht jeder 100k verdinen und trotzdem würd ichs ihm gönnen und will hier kein Salary-Cap einführen, aber gut.


----------



## Heyoka955 (6. Apr 2019)

Also nützt ein Studium Nix mehr ? 
Ich hörte viele Kollegen die ist studiert habe dass sie 8k verdienen etc.


----------



## Javinner (6. Apr 2019)

brauchst du nix, kollega vertikt krass neu Wagen von Audi und sahnt foll ab, weisch, wirst konkret krasse automobilferkäuferer


----------



## jhjh (6. Apr 2019)

> Also nützt ein Studium Nix mehr ?


Nein! Erst ab 200k aufwärst im ersten Arbeitsjahr würde ich von "Das Studium hat sich gelohnt" sprechen!


> Ich hörte viele Kollegen die ist studiert habe dass sie 8k verdienen etc.


Ist auch das mindeste! Unter 8k/Monat würde ich nicht aufstehen...


----------



## Tarrew (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Also nützt ein Studium Nix mehr ?
> Ich hörte viele Kollegen die ist studiert habe dass sie 8k verdienen etc.


Es gibt wenige Bereiche wo mehr gelogen wird als beim eigenen Gehalt. Gut möglich, dass die alle 8k (brutto?) verdienen, aber je nachdem was die so machen, kannst du dir ja ausrechnen, wie warscheinlich das ist.

Und natürlich kann sich ein Studium für dich lohnen. Du solltest dich nur von der Vorstellung verabschieden als stinknormaler Programmierer in 3 Jahren 100.000€ zu verdienen. Fang erstmal an zu arbeiten, steiger sich langsam, übernimm Verantwortung, mach gute Arbeit und dann kommt das Geld schon von alleine.


----------



## White_Fox (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Also nützt ein Studium Nix mehr ?
> Ich hörte viele Kollegen die ist studiert habe dass sie 8k verdienen etc.


Nein...ich denke auch, DIR nützt das Studium nichts. Das ist oft so, wenn man ein Studienfach wegen so etwas wie dem vermeintlich möglichen Gehalt wählt. Viele hier, wenn nicht gar die meisten, haben ihr Studium aus Interesse heraus gewählt. Das ist m.E. eine der besten Vorraussetzungen, um in seinem Job richtig gut zu sein. Und dann vielleicht irgendwann auch mal 100k wert zu sein.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Also nützt ein Studium Nix mehr ?


Wenn du "richtig" studiert hast, hast du dir die Fähigkeit angeeignet, eigenständig Lösungen für schwierige Probleme zu finden. Das ist sehr wertvoll für einen Arbeitgeber. Das Studium ist also eine gute Chance, solche Kompetenzen aufzubauen. Das musst du dann aber bei deinem Arbeitgeber unter Beweis stellen, denn der Abschluss an sich sagt nicht allzu viel darüber aus, ob es dir gelungen ist. Deshalb wird dir niemand direkt für das Studium viel Geld zahlen.


----------



## Heyoka955 (6. Apr 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Nein...ich denke auch, DIR nützt das Studium nichts. Das ist oft so, wenn man ein Studienfach wegen so etwas wie dem vermeintlich möglichen Gehalt wählt. Viele hier, wenn nicht gar die meisten, haben ihr Studium aus Interesse heraus gewählt. Das ist m.E. eine der besten Vorraussetzungen, um in seinem Job richtig gut zu sein. Und dann vielleicht irgendwann auch mal 100k wert zu sein.


Woher willst du wissen dass ich keine interesse habe ? Sonst würde ich doch nicht täglich fragen stellen zu Programmier Probleme. Keine Vorurteile bitte.


----------



## White_Fox (6. Apr 2019)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie oft du hier Fragen stellst...ich bin nicht jeden Tag hier und schaue längt nicht in jeden Thread. Ich habe auf deine Frage im Kontext dieses Threads geantwortet, und hier ging es lediglich um das erzielbare Einkommen. Tut mir leid wenn ich dir damit Unrecht getan habe.


----------



## Heyoka955 (6. Apr 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wie oft du hier Fragen stellst...ich bin nicht jeden Tag hier und schaue längt nicht in jeden Thread. Ich habe auf deine Frage im Kontext dieses Threads geantwortet, und hier ging es lediglich um das erzielbare Einkommen. Tut mir leid wenn ich dir damit Unrecht getan habe.


Kein Probleme aber eine Java frage hab ich ?

Flyinobjekt a = new Ball();

Ist flyingobjelt die Instanz oder new Ball?
Sowie ich weiß ist flyinobjelt die Instanz vom Typ Ball und nicht anders rum.

Flyin Objekt ist Oberklasse und Ball erbt davon.


----------



## Javinner (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Keine Vorurteile bitte


Wird eine Erkenntnis sein..


----------



## Heyoka955 (6. Apr 2019)

Javinner hat gesagt.:


> Wird eine Erkenntnis sein..


Lol


----------



## httpdigest (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> ...unverständliches Gebrabbel...


Sag mal, schreibst du deine Nachrichten in Halbnarkose auf dem Kopf stehend von einem Smartphone aus mit nur einer Hand?
Du hast in einem Post vier verschiedene Schreibweisen für (vermutlich) dasselbe verwendet. Fang endlich mal an, ein bisschen mehr auf Rechtschreibung zu achten.


----------



## Heyoka955 (6. Apr 2019)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Sag mal, schreibst du deine Nachrichten in Halbnarkose auf dem Kopf stehend von einem Smartphone aus mit nur einer Hand?
> Du hast in einem Post vier verschiedene Schreibweisen für (vermutlich) dasselbe verwendet. Fang endlich mal an, ein bisschen mehr auf Rechtschreibung zu achten.


Sorry aber kann mir einer helfen da bei meiner Frage


----------



## httpdigest (6. Apr 2019)

Wenn du Variablendeklarationen bzw. Ausdrücke der Form:

```
A a = new B();
```
hast, bedeutet das:
`A` ist ein Interface oder eine Klasse (also allgemein ein "Typ"). `a` ist eine Variable vom Typ `A`. `new B()` ist ein Ausdruck, der mit dem "new"-Operator eine neue Instanz der Klasse `B` erzeugt. `B` ist notwendigerweise eine direkte oder indirekte Subklasse von `A` oder implementiert das Interface `A`.
Das heißt, nachdem dieser Code ausgeführt wurde, hält die Variable `a` eine Instanz der Klasse `B`.


----------



## Heyoka955 (6. Apr 2019)

*A*


httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du Variablendeklarationen bzw. Ausdrücke der Form:
> 
> ```
> A a = new B();
> ...


also ist sie dann keine Instanz mehr vom Typ A sondern b ? 

Und es ist doch auch so wenn man eine Methode in der unteren Klasse aufruft dass man zuerst in der unteren Klasse ist und falls da die Methode nicht vorhanden ist geht man zur Oberklasse und sacht nach der Methode.


----------



## Xyz1 (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Und es ist doch auch so wenn man eine Methode in der unteren Klasse aufruft dass man zuerst in der unteren Klasse ist und falls da die Methode nicht vorhanden ist geht man zur Oberklasse und sacht nach der Methode.


?
Wenn Deine Rechtschreibung nicht so mies wäre... wäre das richtig (denke ich). 

Bearbeitung:


Spoiler: FC Bayern gegen BVB Endstand



5 - 0


----------



## Heyoka955 (6. Apr 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> ?
> Wenn Deine Rechtschreibung nicht so mies wäre... wäre das richtig (denke ich).
> 
> Bearbeitung:
> ...


Was wenn ich eine A a = new B; mache und dann Wien Methode a.print(); ausführe, würde er erst zur Instanz B gehen und dann zur Oberklasse oder andersherum?


----------



## White_Fox (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> also ist sie dann keine Instanz mehr vom Typ A sondern b ?


Du instanziierst (das ist das, was du mit dem new-Operator machst) doch auch B, oder nicht?
B ist in deinem Beispiel auch immer A, aber A ist nicht B.

Praktisches Beispiel:
Ein LKW ist ein Fahrzeug. Aber ein Fahrzeug muß nicht zwangsläufig ein LKW sein.

PS: Du kaperst gerade deinen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Heyoka955 (6. Apr 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Du instanziierst (das ist das, was du mit dem new-Operator machst) doch auch B, oder nicht?
> B ist in deinem Beispiel auch immer A, aber A ist nicht B.
> 
> Praktisches Beispiel:
> Ein LKW ist ein Fahrzeug. Aber ein Fahrzeug muß nicht zwangsläufig ein LKW sein.


Und wenn ich eine Methode Aufrufe von a, geht er zuerst zu A oder B.
Wo Sucht er als erstes nach der Methode ?


----------



## Xyz1 (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Was wenn ich eine A a = new B; mache und dann Wien Methode a.print(); ausführe, würde er erst zur Instanz B gehen und dann zur Oberklasse


Das ist richtig. Die toString()implementierende Klasse. Das ist nicht immer die erweiternde.


----------



## Heyoka955 (6. Apr 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Das ist richtig. Die toString()implementierende Klasse. Das ist nicht immer die erweiternde.


Ja das war nur ein Beispiel wenn ich außerhalb eigene Prints Methoden mache.
Also okay 
Also er geht immer zur Instanz und dann zur Oberklasse.


----------



## Xyz1 (6. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Also er geht immer zur Instanz und dann zur Oberklasse


Möchte man es so nennen, so ja.

Und damit Schluss für heute.


----------



## mihe7 (7. Apr 2019)

Heyoka955 hat gesagt.:


> Flyinobjekt a = new Ball();
> 
> Ist flyingobjelt die Instanz oder new Ball?





White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> PS: Du kaperst gerade deinen eigenen Thread.



Vermutlich wollte er nur mal zeigen, warum ausgerechnet er es verdient, 100k im Jahr als Berater zu erhalten.


----------



## Edin (29. Dez 2019)

Es wundert mich nicht, dass viele IT-ler extrem unterbezahlt sind und sich die ganze Situation auch noch schön reden... 
"Viele wären nach drei Jahren Berufserfahrung (mit Studiumsabschluss) und 60k pro Jahr froh!"
Die Arbeitgeber wird es freuen... 

Bei mir im Unternehmen verdienen Mitarbeiter im Kundenservice (ohne Studium) über 60k p.a. mit 30 Tagen Urlaub und 39 Stunden pro Woche. Gewiss nach ca. 5-7 Jahren Berufserfahrung, dennoch.
Und die mussten mit Sicherheit nicht, dass lernen was ihr im IT-Studium auf euch genommen habt.

Aber redet euch die Welt mal weiter schön, selbst schuld


----------



## White_Fox (29. Dez 2019)

Wird das hier jetzt das neue Mikrocontroller.net?


----------



## Javinner (29. Dez 2019)

@Edin 


Edin hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir im Unternehmen verdienen Mitarbeiter im Kundenservice (ohne Studium) über 60k p.a. mit 30 Tagen Urlaub und 39 Stunden pro Woche. Gewiss nach ca. 5-7 Jahren Berufserfahrung


Alles Looser. Ein Audianer hat das Selbe bereits nach Drei Jahren Betriebszugehörigkeit. Aber auch nur Looser. Ein Fussballer in der zweiten Liga macht locker das Doppelte. Aber auch nur ein Looser, denn in der Ersten verdienen manche auf der Bank mehr..

Aber mal im Ernst, das Gehalt ist dann doch von der Region abhängig und wenn jemand an eine bestimmte Region gebunden, familiär zum Beispiel, dann kann er nicht einfach umziehen. Das "Selbst Schuld" kannst du dir ruhig in die Haare schmieren


----------



## kneitzel (29. Dez 2019)

Also schön, dass so alte Threads als Zobies wiederauferstehen ,,,,

Und klar: 60k und 100k ist fast kein Unterschied... wenn da jemand schon 60k hat, dann können die 100k ja nicht ausreichen .... also am Besten direkt Einstiegsgehalt von über 100k fordern ... ich lach mich schlapp!

Man kann ja gerne mal schauen, was es so an Tarifverträgen gibt .... IG Metall z.B. Mit Tarifabschluss beim IT Dienstleister Atos:


			http://team-igmetall-atos-muenchen.de/fileadmin/images/tarifrunde2018/Flyer_Vortr%C3%A4ge/2018_05_29_Tarifinfo_Atos.pdf
		


Sowas findet man z.B. mit Hilfe von Google. Wobei Atos als großer Konzern nicht mit kleinen und mittelständischen Firmen verglichen werden kann - Die zahlen meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich schlechter. Und dann war der TE Wohllaut den neuen Bundesländern und da wird auch noch weniger bezahlt. (Liegt halt einfach an den Kosten. Wohn mal in/bei Dresden oder eben in/bei Frankfurt am Main oder München .... 

Und klar: in der Schweiz verdient man mehr, nur da darf man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn man sich weniger leisten kann als mit weniger Geld in Deutschland ....Und USA ist gut ... nur hoffentlich braucht man nie ein soziales Netz, das einen auffängt....


----------



## Xyz1 (29. Dez 2019)

Edin hat gesagt.:


> Es wundert mich nicht, dass viele IT-ler extrem unterbezahlt sind und sich die ganze Situation auch noch schön reden...
> "Viele wären nach drei Jahren Berufserfahrung (mit Studiumsabschluss) und 60k pro Jahr froh!"
> Die Arbeitgeber wird es freuen...


Wenn man mehr verdienen möchte, so muss man eben die Reise ins Ausland auf sich nehmen - z. B. nach Stockholm. Sehr schön dort und man ist seine Geld-Probleme los. Grundbedingung ist allerdings die fließende und verhandlungssichere Englische Sprache in Wort und Schrift.


----------

